# What's a good speed cube?



## PuzzleProfessor (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi,
I have only one good 3x3 at the moment but it is still quite bad. I'm going to lube it soon but was wondering what is a good speed cube to buy.

For example are DIYS good speedcubes, are c4y cubes?

Thanks


----------



## byu (Feb 22, 2009)

I like PuzzleProz's black Type A cue from ebay, but with speedcubes, its really personal preference. There's no real "best" speedcube. If you like it, you may think its the best, but to someone else, they might think another cube is the best.


----------



## PuzzleProfessor (Feb 22, 2009)

byu said:


> I like PuzzleProz's black Type A cue from ebay, but with speedcubes, its really personal preference. There's no real "best" speedcube. If you like it, you may think its the best, but to someone else, they might think another cube is the best.



Yes good point there isnt a 'best' one, but i would like to know your personal opinion on whats a good one


----------



## byu (Feb 22, 2009)

This one is my favorite.


----------



## PuzzleProfessor (Feb 22, 2009)

byu said:


> This one is my favorite.



Looks Cool!


----------



## leeho (Feb 22, 2009)

Like byu said, personal preference. The ones to look out for that are popular are Type A, C, D(dont get the type D on cubeforyou)(get yuga on 9spuzzles), E, Cube4you cubes and some random hybrids. Also some storeboughts can be good. The type A feels soft to me, its decently fast and can cut corners well, I feel type C is faster than type A and has slightly weaker corner cutting ability and pops more frequently but I still use type C more XD. Type D, ive never owned one personally however, I've heard its very fast but tends to lock up and lacks corner cutting ability and it barely pops. Type E (aka Diansheng) I've never owned but I have one on its way to me =] I've heard it can cut corners but not very well and its pretty fast. Then we come to the cube4you cube, I've heard alot of good things about this cube, people say its fast as a type D cuts corners like a type A and doesnt pop that much with the new screws. I have one on its way to me also ^^. Hope this helps. Decide on what you want from a cube and which one fits you the most.


----------



## PuzzleProfessor (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks that helped, are type f's any good?


----------



## leeho (Feb 22, 2009)

Ive heard that Type F's are ok. Bubbly, light and good at cutting corners however the price it is at puts me off x] For the price of a type F you could get a better cube in my opinion but this is what ive heard, you'll never know until you've tried ^^ hehe


----------



## PuzzleProfessor (Feb 22, 2009)

Yep, i was going to buy a type f but now i am buying a type a because they are better speed cubes and they are like half the price of a type f!

I'm getting it assembled and lubed so I dont have to assemble it myself because I have no experience XD


----------



## JTW2007 (Feb 23, 2009)

I'd actually recommend buying it disassembled. Assembling your own cube gives you a much better feel of how far you can push it in a solve, the cube's defects, and the overall feel of the cube. This leaves you with less time needed to adjust to your cube. Also, the person who assembles it isn't going to know your preferences, and if you build it, you can make it exactly the way you want it.

P.S. Type Fs are pretty good. Mine almost never pops and cuts corners like a beast, but I still like C.


----------

